# Pink, blue, or clear? Sparkles?



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Which would go best with a purple and black dress? Pink nail polish, Blue? Or clear? I do have purple glitter ... should i put that over the top of the nail polish? Yes I'm dressing up tomorrow for H's bday.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh another thing... should I wear black or white stockings(pantyhoses... whatever you wanna call em) Or just go bare legged with the dress?


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Light pink or dark/borderline purple (is it similar to TAM border)? If it's dark, go for it. Personally I prefer clear or a dark color. 
As for legs, if it's more of a fitted dress/shapely dress, I would say bare legs. But if more flowing and not hugging body, you can add nylons if you want(yeah, I call them something else entirely). 
[But then again, I think nylons go better with skirts than dresses. Just my opinion.]


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Missed the part about color, if you wear them go black. {Depends on weather too, if it's 80+ out... I doubt you'd want legs covered.}


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a flowing dress (Preggy remember? lol) and yeah the pink and blue is similar to the TAM colors. The dress is purple and black with a floral design.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I only have purple glitter... lmao :/


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Gaia said:


> It's a flowing dress (Preggy remember? lol) and yeah the pink and blue is similar to the TAM colors. The dress is purple and black with a floral design.


:rofl: Yeah, I guess that would make since, but you never know...

I think the clear is the best/safest color. Hard to choose colors from reading text. But I'm thinking the pink could work. Should give your outfit some nice contrast.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I wish I had a better camera.. lmao then i could probably give an example of the different colors and match them against the dress...


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

You don't need a camera, just an awesome phone. Android has plenty. (Cats out the bag now, I'm addicted to Android). Go with the pink. I think the sparkles/glitter are a nice finish too. Panda knows what she's talking about. Since it's purple as well, it can match dress and you still get the contrast with pink as the base coat.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Do the clear polish with purple sparkles 
Oh, and I never wear pantyhose/stockings/whatever... I can't. The material doesn't agree with me. So... I vote none. But if you choose to anyway, go with the black.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> *Do the clear polish with purple sparkles *
> Oh, and I never wear pantyhose/stockings/whatever... I can't. The material doesn't agree with me. So... I vote none. But if you choose to anyway, *go with the black*.


Well, I was half right.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Black nail polish!!..

Okay, clear or sparkle... and the black thigh highs.... so hubby can enjoy rolling them down & off your legs latter!


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

I say clear polish and bare legs!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

ok people im poor lmao all i got is black or white stockings/nylons.. whatever ya call em... the purple and black dress and pink, blue, or clear nail polish... and purple glitter polish... i know ... not much to work with.. i do have eye liner and eye shadow... and some lip gloss... but the eye liner is black, lip gloss is red, and eye shadow ... choice of purple, blue, or green...


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you going out or dressing up and staying in?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I think we are going out.... to see some fireworks...


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

You could fit everything on and have a Pippy-long-stocking-day.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Gaia said:


> ok people im poor lmao all i got is black or white stockings/nylons.. whatever ya call em... the purple and black dress and pink, blue, or clear nail polish... and purple glitter polish... i know ... not much to work with.. i do have eye liner and eye shadow... and some lip gloss... but the eye liner is black, lip gloss is red, and eye shadow ... choice of purple, blue, or green...


Black eyeliner, I don't care for lipgloss/stick but that's imo. Go purple match dress/nails.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

How about clear with purple glitter? If it will be warm outside, go with bare legs. If not, wear the black hose. It will be dark so you won't have to worry about people seeing you. 

Don't wear any panties and whisper "I have nothing under this dress." Bet you'll go home and make some fireworks of your own!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Girl we ain't po... we just cheap asses....ha ha.
> 
> I get my fishnets from hot topic half off the half off sale. I pay 2-4 bucks.
> 
> ...


Not sure where were going to be at and i haven't had jeans in 4 years!! lol...


----------

